# Old Town Square Stern Canoe??



## Urnso

Anyone have one or been out fishing on one of these??? How stable are these and would you suggest getting some type of outrigger for it still? I am considering buying one in time for next season but not sure how stable they are compared to a regular canoe. I went out recently in a normal canoe and although I didn't become wet there were more than a few occasions where I was flailing around to save my dry ass.  


Anyone have any other suggestions to try?


----------



## Master Angler

don't bother with training wheels...square back canoes tend to be more stable than regular..you need time on the water canoeing before your focus on fishing...put in a half dozen 10-15 mile trips w/o any fishing gear and practice boat control. Also, if you are by yourself it is difficult to fish and paddle at the same time. find a partner and alternate who fishes and who paddles. Otherwise, learn to use the canoe as a transport craft betw fishing holes.


----------



## Rod&Reel

If you are by yourself, just get a anchor and you will do just fine. I would go out a few time to get the hang of it, but it isn't hard.


----------



## Urnso

OK... I thought about the canoe and it still sounds like they're a little bit unstable. Are there any places in NE Ohio that might rent these canoes? I wouldn't mind testing one out on the water before I drop up to 1400 on it with a motor. I know I really want a boat but my problem is storage.... I have absolutely no where to put it in my yard and keeping my vehicle out in the drive all winter is not an option (working 2 jobs = twice the amount of snow cleaning) Storage units can be crazy priced and I just think right now a canoe could hang in the garage rafters all winter and not give me a problem. 

Decisions!! Decisions!! :S


----------



## streamstalker

My brother bought the canoe you are talking about (Old Town Predator) this year and we have fished in it a bunch. It is very stable if you are standing in the center (47" wide) by yourself; but if you are standing in the prow and your buddy goes for a good hookset, you just might get wet. Also, this thing is a beast, about 115 pounds, so it is just about impossible to put it on your car by yourself because of its dimensions. I did it once (a complicated operation involving pool noodles) and I probably won't try it again. I used to have an aluminum canoe that was much easier to handle by myself. Have you considered one of those mini bass boats?


----------



## bronzebackyac

There is a good article about selecting the right canoe on The ohio smallmouth alliance website. check it out. It might help you choose the best for your needs.


----------



## flathunter

I know one thing, I will never get in a canoe agin, could not even scratch my head without the thing trying to tip.


----------



## Master Angler

standing in a canoe? weight is an issue...look for a model under 75 lbs. and yes it is a good idea to rent a canoe on a few different rivers and get some practices... in 20 years of canoeing and fishing from a canoe i have never dumped. I wouldn't recommend standing up in one at all...

Flats...that was you trying to tip not the canoe...


----------



## streamstalker

It was a calm day in the middle of a swamp. I had to stand up to find passages through the lilly pads (and do a little flippin'). This canoe is so wide and flat that you could breakdance in the middle of it...but I wouldn't recommend it. 


Oh yeah.....I meant casting flipping, not canoe flipping!


----------



## bronzebackyac

master angler, You may be a master canoeist too, but your time is comming man. You will flip one eventually if you float the creek much. I thought I was never going to flip my kayak and it happened this weekend after about four years and 50+ floats. I ran into the canoe in front of me that got stuck in the bottom of a riffle. I did not have any outs and that was it. I started taking on water and had to abandon ship. Everything was already wet from the rain anyway so it did not matter too much. I did not loose any gear except my anchor,cause i try to secure everything. Canoes take a little time to get use to, after you use it a while it will feel much more stable.


----------



## Whaler

Buy a Sportspal. They are very stable.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN

I wouldnt drop that kind of money on a square back. You can get the same size old towne for 500 and build a motor mount. Then get some canoe stabilizers and she wont flip for nothing. Harry1 has some and says you can stand on the gunnells and it wont filp. Sure would save you some money!!!


----------



## Saildog

I looked at the Predator before I bought my Old Town Guide. The weight of the Predator borders on ridiculous at 115 pounds. I could not find a square stern canoe of reasonably weight. 

After two years with the Guide, I have no regrets. The price was right ($400 on sale at Dick's), the weight's not bad (74 pounds) and the thing is bullet proof. I've dropped it, ran it on rocks and dragged it up boat ramps. Yes, it will scratch but the polyethylene is through-colored so is doesn't really show. For pond, lake and light river use (typical Ohio stuff), I don't think it can be beat.


----------



## Rod&Reel

If your not sure about the canoe, look into kick boats (also known as Pontoon boats). Here is a link to Cabela's site .


----------



## Ultralight

I'll second the Old Town Guide as being a great canoe for a great price. I C clamped a 2x4 as a motor mount and with a 30fp trolling motor, it is a great fishing canoe.

I've been thinking about adding a removable outrigger so I can stand or even add a high seat without tipping. Anyone done this?


----------



## Saildog

I haven't tried either yet, but am considering changing the seats. The front seat of the Guide is very close to the bow, leaving very little leg room. 

Technically, you are supposed to kneel when paddling a canoe, only using the seat as a rest. This applies more of your weight lower in the canoe and gives you better stability and paddling power. For those who ride dirt bikes, it's like standing on the pegs rather than sitting on the seat. 

But this doesn't work well for fishing. And it really doesn't work at all when you have size 13 shoes, like mine. So this winter I'll be building some new seats (ash frames, stained to match the center yoke). I might build them with folding seat backs.


----------



## bronzebackyac

I am going out Sat. with a friend to try out his new Predator. I'll let you know what I think. Not looking forward to carrying in though.


----------

